# No peeing



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a 2003 Johnson 40 hp 2 stroke outboard. J40PLSTD. I got it all ready for the water this Saturday. Put the muffs on it and it started up fine. Mon I took it to the lake and launched it off trailer. When I started it up, it wouldn’t pee. I shut it off and checked the intakes for blockage. Nothing. I tried it a few more times during the day while using trolling motor to fish. Nothing. Brought it home and today I tried it again in driveway with muffs. Nothing, so I shut it off again. I never ran it for more than a minute. Probably more like 30-45 seconds. Tried it once more and it’s working fine. Good stream coming out now. I don’t trust it now. I replaced the impeller with repair kit in May of 2020. I figured I would replace impeller again, but it doesn’t make sense why it’s working so well now. I let it run for 5 minutes or so and I thought it was hot to touch the top. ( but that’s idling in driveway with muffs on). Any ideas on what to do now? Thanks in advance for any ideas. I did let it run long enough that it should be peeing, but never long enough to over heat it.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Probably something in the outlet line that softened after having water on it.
I'd get leaf cutter bee's plugging up my mariner.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Or a spiders nest.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

shake n bake said:


> I have a 2003 Johnson 40 hp 2 stroke outboard. J40PLSTD. I got it all ready for the water this Saturday. Put the muffs on it and it started up fine. Mon I took it to the lake and launched it off trailer. When I started it up, it wouldn’t pee. I shut it off and checked the intakes for blockage. Nothing. I tried it a few more times during the day while using trolling motor to fish. Nothing. Brought it home and today I tried it again in driveway with muffs. Nothing, so I shut it off again. I never ran it for more than a minute. Probably more like 30-45 seconds. Tried it once more and it’s working fine. Good stream coming out now. I don’t trust it now. I replaced the impeller with repair kit in May of 2020. I figured I would replace impeller again, but it doesn’t make sense why it’s working so well now. I let it run for 5 minutes or so and I thought it was hot to touch the top. ( but that’s idling in driveway with muffs on). Any ideas on what to do now? Thanks in advance for any ideas. I did let it run long enough that it should be peeing, but never long enough to over heat it.


Use a piece of weed whip and run it up the “pee hole” for blockage…I keep one on the boat for just in case…learned this trick in the Florida Keys…all of the flats guides use them…good luck


----------



## Rob Fitch (Jul 31, 2014)

I've had spider nest in mine before .usely I'll put a piece of tape over hole when I winterize it


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Dirt in the pee line, usually right at the fitting. I carry a short piece of wire to poke it out on my Honda 25. Once in a while I need to pull the hose off inside the cover and clean it out.
If you are worried, remove cover, run engine and feel the head for overheating.


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Ron Y said:


> Dirt in the pee line, usually right at the fitting. I carry a short piece of wire to poke it out on my Honda 25. Once in a while I need to pull the hose off inside the cover and clean it out.
> If you are worried, remove cover, run engine and feel the head for overheating.


Thanks for the replies. Ron Y - I did run it with muffs on for about 5 mins and I thought the head felt hot. I couldn’t hold my hand on the motor. I’m not sure how hot it is supposed to be. Never checked it before. But it is running a great stream again. I will keep a piece of weed wacker string on hand now. Thanks again guys


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Hold you hand on it again, You may have a stuck thermostat. It can be warm not hot. You should be able to hold your hand on it. On bigger engines I do not like the horns for testing, I use a bucket, wastepaper basket or =. It seems like the horns sometimes don't put enough water up to the head.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

shake n bake said:


> Thanks for the replies. Ron Y - I did run it with muffs on for about 5 mins and I thought the head felt hot. I couldn’t hold my hand on the motor. I’m not sure how hot it is supposed to be. Never checked it before. But it is running a great stream again. I will keep a piece of weed wacker string on hand now. Thanks again guys


Bottom bouncer works as well


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

s.a.m said:


> Bottom bouncer works as well


Great idea and something I always have right there in the boat


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

shake n bake said:


> I have a 2003 Johnson 40 hp 2 stroke outboard. J40PLSTD. I got it all ready for the water this Saturday. Put the muffs on it and it started up fine. Mon I took it to the lake and launched it off trailer. When I started it up, it wouldn’t pee. I shut it off and checked the intakes for blockage. Nothing. I tried it a few more times during the day while using trolling motor to fish. Nothing. Brought it home and today I tried it again in driveway with muffs. Nothing, so I shut it off again. I never ran it for more than a minute. Probably more like 30-45 seconds. Tried it once more and it’s working fine. Good stream coming out now. I don’t trust it now. I replaced the impeller with repair kit in May of 2020. I figured I would replace impeller again, but it doesn’t make sense why it’s working so well now. I let it run for 5 minutes or so and I thought it was hot to touch the top. ( but that’s idling in driveway with muffs on). Any ideas on what to do now? Thanks in advance for any ideas. I did let it run long enough that it should be peeing, but never long enough to over heat it.


 Sounds like either you had something in the hose that goes to the pee hole or your thermostat was stuck. If you have a infrared thermometer check around the motor to see if the temperature fluctuates very much a motor is going to get hot most thermostats around a 140 150ﾟ and that is hot


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

My Yamaha 150 wasn't peeing. Tried the bottom bouncer. Tried flushing it through the flushing connection. Couldn't clear it. Took it to a friendly marine shop. They ran a long piece of wire up the pee line and it cleared it. I now keep a long piece of soft wire in the boat. I'm not sure a piece of weed whip line would clear it. This is a good thing to know as I don't think it's an unusual occurrence. Also need to watch for your water intakes on the lower unit getting blocked up - especially if you run through weeds and grass like going through East Harbor.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

JerryA said:


> My Yamaha 150 wasn't peeing. Tried the bottom bouncer. Tried flushing it through the flushing connection. Couldn't clear it. Took it to a friendly marine shop. They ran a long piece of wire up the pee line and it cleared it. I now keep a long piece of soft wire in the boat. I'm not sure a piece of weed whip line would clear it. This is a good thing to know as I don't think it's an unusual occurrence. Also need to watch for your water intakes on the lower unit getting blocked up - especially if you run through weeds and grass like going through East Harbor.


Weed whip in the BLUE color will do it...never gave it any thought about wire ...something to remember...


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Mud wasps plugged my pee hole repeatedly a few years ago. 

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanoeRat (Nov 25, 2020)

shake n bake said:


> I have a 2003 Johnson 40 hp 2 stroke outboard. J40PLSTD. I got it all ready for the water this Saturday. Put the muffs on it and it started up fine. Mon I took it to the lake and launched it off trailer. When I started it up, it wouldn’t pee. I shut it off and checked the intakes for blockage. Nothing. I tried it a few more times during the day while using trolling motor to fish. Nothing. Brought it home and today I tried it again in driveway with muffs. Nothing, so I shut it off again. I never ran it for more than a minute. Probably more like 30-45 seconds. Tried it once more and it’s working fine. Good stream coming out now. I don’t trust it now. I replaced the impeller with repair kit in May of 2020. I figured I would replace impeller again, but it doesn’t make sense why it’s working so well now. I let it run for 5 minutes or so and I thought it was hot to touch the top. ( but that’s idling in driveway with muffs on). Any ideas on what to do now? Thanks in advance for any ideas. I did let it run long enough that it should be peeing, but never long enough to over heat it.


----------



## CanoeRat (Nov 25, 2020)

My Yamaha just did that too, if you run them for just 30 seconds with no stream that is probably enough to mess up the impellor. Mine started a stream after 30 but then alerted to overheat. One thing I have found is with muffs when starting after winter storage, it helps to turn water on and hold them tight to force pressure up the intake before you crank it, that way there is no delay for the impellor to run dry.


----------



## fishtales (May 8, 2012)

shake n bake said:


> I have a 2003 Johnson 40 hp 2 stroke outboard. J40PLSTD. I got it all ready for the water this Saturday. Put the muffs on it and it started up fine. Mon I took it to the lake and launched it off trailer. When I started it up, it wouldn’t pee. I shut it off and checked the intakes for blockage. Nothing. I tried it a few more times during the day while using trolling motor to fish. Nothing. Brought it home and today I tried it again in driveway with muffs. Nothing, so I shut it off again. I never ran it for more than a minute. Probably more like 30-45 seconds. Tried it once more and it’s working fine. Good stream coming out now. I don’t trust it now. I replaced the impeller with repair kit in May of 2020. I figured I would replace impeller again, but it doesn’t make sense why it’s working so well now. I let it run for 5 minutes or so and I thought it was hot to touch the top. ( but that’s idling in driveway with muffs on). Any ideas on what to do now? Thanks in advance for any ideas. I did let it run long enough that it should be peeing, but never long enough to over heat it.


My 6hp /2 cycle kicker did the same. I cleared the rubber line to the pee hole with a wire and it was fine. exhaust gases and oily gunk clogged the line . I've seen everything from spiders to bees clog them though.


----------



## larrymote4sheriff (8 mo ago)

shake n bake said:


> I have a 2003 Johnson 40 hp 2 stroke outboard. J40PLSTD. I got it all ready for the water this Saturday. Put the muffs on it and it started up fine. Mon I took it to the lake and launched it off trailer. When I started it up, it wouldn’t pee. I shut it off and checked the intakes for blockage. Nothing. I tried it a few more times during the day while using trolling motor to fish. Nothing. Brought it home and today I tried it again in driveway with muffs. Nothing, so I shut it off again. I never ran it for more than a minute. Probably more like 30-45 seconds. Tried it once more and it’s working fine. Good stream coming out now. I don’t trust it now. I replaced the impeller with repair kit in May of 2020. I figured I would replace impeller again, but it doesn’t make sense why it’s working so well now. I let it run for 5 minutes or so and I thought it was hot to touch the top. ( but that’s idling in driveway with muffs on). Any ideas on what to do now? Thanks in advance for any ideas. I did let it run long enough that it should be peeing, but never long enough to over heat it.


My 250 Merc would not "P" this spring and I tried several Marina's in PC to look at it but was told 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 weeks out just to look at it. S I installed a new impeller, No help at all. I pulled the boat 250 miles to a dealer that had time to look at it and found blockage in the rubber hose, he blew it out and its fine. I would say you are fine now, it was maybe blocked and water pumping to the block finally opened it up.


----------



## oldarmy54 (Aug 1, 2019)

shake n bake said:


> I have a 2003 Johnson 40 hp 2 stroke outboard. J40PLSTD. I got it all ready for the water this Saturday. Put the muffs on it and it started up fine. Mon I took it to the lake and launched it off trailer. When I started it up, it wouldn’t pee. I shut it off and checked the intakes for blockage. Nothing. I tried it a few more times during the day while using trolling motor to fish. Nothing. Brought it home and today I tried it again in driveway with muffs. Nothing, so I shut it off again. I never ran it for more than a minute. Probably more like 30-45 seconds. Tried it once more and it’s working fine. Good stream coming out now. I don’t trust it now. I replaced the impeller with repair kit in May of 2020. I figured I would replace impeller again, but it doesn’t make sense why it’s working so well now. I let it run for 5 minutes or so and I thought it was hot to touch the top. ( but that’s idling in driveway with muffs on). Any ideas on what to do now? Thanks in advance for any ideas. I did let it run long enough that it should be peeing, but never long enough to over heat it.


There was a group of about 5 of us guides using this technique, never with an issue. With such heavy minerals in our lakes, I would actually do this 3-5 times DURING EACH SUMMER PERIOD!
Hope this offers some help, if used.....
Corrosion build up inside the motor's cooling channels occurs faster, creating blockage of water ports, in heavy calcium waters. Was a guide for 18 years in Texas, fishing the power plant lakes. 
****I did this for 18 years without a single problem or adverse effect..... I seen numerous motors blow head gaskets from the mineral debris build up causing over heating.
Now at home, fishing Ohio waters. Have about 2000 hours on my 2003 Suzuki 140, 4 stroke, still purrs like a kitten.....
*** How we clean internal water channels and ports.......
Would hang the motor down vertical in a PLASTIC drum or trash can. Fill with water about 3/4 full, while filling the last of drum, SLOWLY POUR 1/2 GALLON OF MURATIC ACID _carefully_.... start motor and run a bit faster than idle, with motor pee stream, diverted back into drum...... take notice of how clean water looks. I run motor 15-20 minutes allowing thermostat to fully open for at least 10 minutes. I just remove thermostats on my kicker motors as having easy access. Kickers run 15-20 min. also.
As they run, watch ALL THE TRASH THAT STARTS COLLECTING on water surface!!
If I'm not heading to lake soon, I rinse motor with hose and muffs......
P.S. ...... before draining acid wash water, I used an RV wash brush, dipping and brushing down the entire outside of hull, then rinse, WOW, like a new boat!


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Great tips guys. Thanks. It’s still working fine, now my trolling motor quit 😵‍💫. O well….


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

OldArmy,
Where you been all these years. sounds like a great cleaning system!

Rickerd


----------

